# snake racks!!!!



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi ive been keeping reptiles for a few years now and so i am starting to get more serious about it and am hoping to start breeding (mainly royals) :2thumb: i will be keeping them in racks so do you any tips on making them?? and can you run heat cable instead of heat mats? cheers


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

any pictures please


----------



## entbiker (Nov 17, 2008)

: victory:ikea is great place to start thats what i have my royals in


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/683660-our-new-ikea-racks.html

Try that :2thumb:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/683660-our-new-ikea-racks.html
> 
> Try that :2thumb:


Yeah thats an awesome thread, thats what I am going to be doing ^ Also use heat cable instead of heat mats, it will be cheaper in the long run 

Gemma


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok Thankyou guys great help! :2thumb:


----------

